# My cervix feels open - what's up with that?



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Is there any other time besides ovulation that your cervix will feel open enough to stick a finger in? I am really trying to chart but i really stink at it, and I thought I already ovulated but maybe not.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

mine is more open and softer right before my period shows up, but usually not as soft as around ovulation. Maybe you are gearing up to ovulate but haven't quite made it over the hill. What is your CM like right now? what about your temp (if you're using that sign), what's it doing?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I could stick a finger in mine if I wanted- even when not ovulating. (When ovulating, I can't even find it!) After you've had a baby or two, it tends to never close all the way back the way it was before kids.


----------

